# ANOTHER Lookit-what-we-made-thread! :)



## Chewbecca (Nov 13, 2009)

Last week we made up some collars for AARS in Chicago (dog rescue) for a fundraiser they had this week.
One of my really good friends does a lot of their communications work, and she does home checks occasionally.

So, we made up some collars and some leads for them.
I LOVE these collars so much. So much, in fact, I wish I had time to make one of each for my own dog! hahahaha. But, between customer orders, and life in general, I simply do not have the time.

But I believe tonight I will MAKE time to make Ella one of these in a buckle style (instead of a choker style) collar. I am impressed on how well the conchos look with the red leather.







This is a double leather celtic dragon concho collar in brown and burgundy:






And this is a 1 3/4" wide black leather collar with sheriff stars and free floating stars.





And we have a customer that was so impressed with the second collar design, that she ordered on in black with a blue strip for her dog, and she ordered a lead to go with it:
I LOVE the blue on the black






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are very pretty indeed. I predict many sales for you in the near future.

Now here's my question: can you do one on velcro? In red? I just bought a strap and a bell to affix around my sweet little Taco's shell (like a belt) next summer so we can find her when she is roaming the yard (to keep her visible despite her perfect camouflage coloring), and it is serviceable but not nearly as trendy and stylish as your collars.

You'll have to take a picture of Stagger Lee in the skull-themed one...in deference to his bad-boy image.


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 13, 2009)

hehehehe, someone jokingly inquired about one for a gecko.

And Stagger has the same thing to say about the biker skulls and crosses collar.

"All ur skullz and bikerz iz belong 2 meeeeee!"


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 13, 2009)

Mr. Stagger really is one of the top five "emoters" on this forum.

I can hear him thinking exactly what you voiced for him!

Keep posting those photos! If there's a thought- or voice-bubble option, learn to use it!! That would be SO Stagger!


----------

